# Angeln in Fujairah (VAE)



## entspannt (3. April 2011)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Angeln in fujairah (nähe Dubai). Brauch ich zum Angeln dort eine Lizenz ? Lohnt es sich vom Ufer aus zu Fischen? Ich fahre da Ostern hin, Familienurlaub, und da dachte ich mir warum nicht eine Reiserute einpacken und ein wenig fischen. Ich will es vom Ufer aus probieren. Was erwartet mich da, soll ich Spinnen oder lieber mit nem Fischfetzen, oder lieber mit ner Brotkrumme? Ich bin da echt überfragt, was man da vom Ufer aus machen kann.
 Also wie er sicher gemerkt habt mir fehlen Infos, und es wäre schön wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Ich habe schon gegoogelt aber da finde ich keine Infos zum Thema vom Ufer aus.


----------



## entspannt (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Fujairah (VAE)*

Danke Dir schonmal,
ich habe eine Email an das Konsulat geschrieben. Bin mal gespannt wann Sie Antworten.


----------

